# has anyone ever taken mescaline?



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I haven't, but I have been reading up about it and am very interested in trying it, it sounds like it would be the ideal psychadelic for someone with social anxiety. Its supposed to be very smooth and gentle unlike some of the other psychadelics that can put you into an extreme state of panic if you have a bad trip.

Apparently you experience visuals similar to lsd but it also produces a euphoria as strong, or even stronger than MDMA but a lot more "natural" feeling and this aspect of it makes it pretty much impossible to have a bad trip on it. You can also buy it legally over the internet because it is contained in the san pedro cactus and peruvian torch

I think that for people interested in psychadelics this would be a lot more beneficial for people with anxiety or depression and would be a much better option than LSD, shrooms etc which always tend to be a bit of a gamble because it can go either way


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

Ive done it. It is a little smoother than LSD/shrooms but it can still be very anxiogenic. If you do it in a quiet, relaxed setting with some friends whom you trust i suppose it could be beneficial. I, on the other hand, was driving a car full of drunk people as i was tripping. that was not fun.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

rocknroll714 said:


> If you want a less anxiogenic psychedelic AMT or MDA would be best if you ask me.


Yeah or 2CC which is the best psychedelic for starters.


----------



## Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

martyboi said:


> Ive done it. It is a little smoother than LSD/shrooms but it can still be very anxiogenic. If you do it in a quiet, relaxed setting with some friends whom you trust i suppose it could be beneficial. I, on the other hand, was driving a car full of drunk people as i was tripping. that was not fun.


 Damn that does sound ****ty. I couldn't see myself driving on any hallucinogen. I've done shrooms, lsd, and mdma probabily around 15 times each. (Idont do anything anymore) I've never had a bad trip before but I had 1 trip where I was shrooming really hard with 2 friends and we were just in my little room the whole time and didn't leave. We were going nuts wanting to go outside but my parents happened to come home when I wasn't expecting them for another day. That was the most uncomfortable experience I've had. The last 5 times I tried mdma, it didn't do a thing, I mean nothing at all and they were real cuz everyone else around me was feeling it. I always wanted to try mescaline


----------



## Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Costa Mesa. I grew up in OC and moved to Vegas after high school then I just recently moved back in June


----------



## Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

I actually haven't before, my ex-girlfriend always did.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

rocknroll714 said:


> If you want a less anxiogenic psychedelic AMT or MDA would be best if you ask me.





crayzyMed said:


> Yeah or 2CC which is the best psychedelic for starters.


Are these all legal and easy to get on the internet? (i'm guessing they are research chemicals) because I don't really have access to anything illegal apart from weed


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

nork123 said:


> Are these all legal and easy to get on the internet? (i'm guessing they are research chemicals) because I don't really have access to anything illegal apart from weed


They are all illegal in the UK, but you can get them from the internet.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok, I guess no one is allowed to post any online vendors then, so i'll have to try and scope some out myself


----------



## Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Don't they do sting operations on people trying to get stuff online that's illegal?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Chaser said:


> Don't they do sting operations on people trying to get stuff online that's illegal?


Look up "operation ismene". I dont think they will go after ppl that only order a gram of something tough.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

i tripped on mescaline last night and it was great! It felt soo euphoric and gentle. The only bad thing is i took it as san pedro cactus which tastes like crap, also nothing happened for about 2 hours and i was beginning to think i had been ripped off, so you have to be patient with it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never tried it, but then I don't even know my local dealer of illegal substances.

At this point, I'd be willing to try almost anything. I sure could use a drug-induced alternative reality, because my reality really sucks.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> I've never tried it, but then I don't even know my local dealer of illegal substances.
> 
> At this point, I'd be willing to try almost anything. I sure could use a drug-induced alternative reality, because my reality really sucks.


Bad idea, never take drugs to escape reality, reality will be even whorse when your back.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I've never tried it, but then I don't even know my local dealer of illegal substances.
> At this point, I'd be willing to try almost anything. I sure could use a drug-induced alternative reality, because my reality really sucks.


Its legal, just buy some san pedro powder off the internet and eat between 30-90 grams depending on how strong you want it to be

But yeah as crazymed said using drugs as an escape is a bad idea and a really easy way to become addicted


----------



## RedMan (Oct 30, 2009)

I've done mescaline quite a few times. As far a psychedics go, its pretty smooth sailing with a great body high (similar to MDMA without the high energy).

HOWEVER....any psychedlic can lead to an introspective nightmare. Its not a good escape. You need to be prepared if its your first trip on any substance. If you insist on trying it, start with a low dose. Everyone reacts differently, but IME high doses for first timers isnt a good idea. Definately don't try it alone 1st time.

I think psychs are great personally. I wish i could still get acid....cant stomach shrooms at all. Mescaline is very nice tho if prepared properly.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I would take it if I had a source. Ahhh one day, one day.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Lowe's has been known to sell San Pedro.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Will these drugs make you forget?


----------



## richard p member (Jun 26, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend any hallucinogenics to SA people... for me, they would only make things much much worse (except mushrooms), and I think LSD actually contributed to my SA. 

On the other hand, it was an awesome experience I wouldn't trade for anything... and I would probably do mescaline if I knew someone who could get it.


----------



## soaringfalcon11 (Jun 7, 2009)

I use LSD and I think it has definitely changed my view of things for the better. 


DOSES!


----------



## anxiousgirl79 (May 20, 2010)

I took it when I had an inner ear infection that caused Vertigo. It made me sleep constantly for nearly two days. I would not choose to take it on a regular basis!

Kaley


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Under17 said:


> Will these drugs make you forget?


Forget? Not sure what you mean with that, clinical trials found MDMA effective for post traumatic stres disorder, i wont be suprised if psychedelics have the same ability, but not sure what you mean with forget.

They wont make you forget social anxiety except a few cases where the cause is purely mental instead of a more neurological cause wich i beleive the strong majority suffers from.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Forget? Not sure what you mean with that, clinical trials found MDMA effective for post traumatic stres disorder, i wont be suprised if psychedelics have the same ability, but not sure what you mean with forget.
> 
> They wont make you forget social anxiety except a few cases where the cause is purely mental instead of a more neurological cause wich i beleive the strong majority suffers from.


Yea, I basically meant it in a PTSD sense. Now you've definitely piqued my interest in MDMA, but I'd rather exhaust all of my legal options first like higher doses of benzos or something first (haven't taken more than 2 mg of xanax in a 24 hr period and it does nothing for me).

I'm still trying to sort out the difference between wanting to escape reality versus what sort of therapeutic effects drugs like these could have. But psychedelics seem a little too scary to me, if I visually saw the things I see in my head it would probably throw me even further into the pit of hell. Or at least that's my guess.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Psychedelics scare me too (LSD was the worst experience i ever had, just not my thing...), but i can honestly say that MDMA can be of help for you, in fact i use MDMA myself to kick me out of depression, but those are more OCD induced depressions and not the normal kind.

Read yourself into it, MDMA has tremendous potential for PTSD. But if you ever attempt make sure to get a testing kit and all that.



> Ecstasy is the Key to Treating PTSD
> The Sunday Times ( London)
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_...icle3850302.ece
> 
> ...


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

> Afterwards, convincedthat getting on with life was the best thing for herself and her child, Donna carried on as usual. She was embarrassed that people who knew her also knew about the rape, particularly as she was still working at the hospital. But she couldn't remember much of the attack itself, and didn't try. So she was surprised when, four years later, her symptoms started to kick in. "I had no idea it was PTSD. I couldn't understand why I was so angry, why I was having nightmares, flashbacks, fainting spells, migraine, why I felt so awful, like my body was stuffed with cotton wool. Things had been going so good."
> 
> She started drinking heavily and went from relationship to relationship, finding men hard to trust and get close to. Convinced that she was dying and wouldn't live to see her next birthday, she went to the Air Force psychiatrist. " And that's where it started take this pill, that pill. I've been on every kind of antidepressant Zoloft, Celexa, Lexapro, Paxil. Wellbutrin made me feel suicidal. Prozac did the same. The pills were just masking the symptoms, I wasn't getting any better."
> 
> ...


...


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

And the last part...



> Mithoefer's study, which looks set to cost $1m by the time it finishes in four years' time, is scrupulously monitored. Doblin had 1,000g of MDMA made specially, each gram costing $4. Mithoefer had to obtain a licence from the Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA), which keeps track of exactly how much MDMA each licence-holder has, and periodically checks the stocks for purity. A defibrillator must be kept in the building at all times in case of cardiac arrest, and an emergency nurse must be present during the treatment session. Once the study is complete, it will be subject to peer review. Then, all being well, Mithoefer hopes to see MDMA therapy available on prescription, administered in controlled surroundings, in 5 to 10 years.
> 
> Interest is growing in the UK too, but scientists admit it will take time to change hearts and minds. Dr Ben Sessa of Bristol University's Psychopharmacology Unit has been writing papers on MDMA therapy for two years. "The Mithoefers' struggle has been ludicrous," he says. "There's plenty of anecdotal evidence that it could be really useful in psychotherapy. There they are, qualified doctors with experience and medical backup, giving people this tiny dose of MDMA with safeguards in place. It took them 20 years for Maps to get it off the ground and it costs $1m. The irony is that thousands of people are taking this stuff every weekend and there's a 15-year-old on the street corner who'll sell it to you for a tenner."
> 
> ...


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Psychedelics scare me too (LSD was the worst experience i ever had, just not my thing...), but i can honestly say that MDMA can be of help for you, in fact i use MDMA myself to kick me out of depression, but those are more OCD induced depressions and not the normal kind.
> 
> Read yourself into it, MDMA has tremendous potential for PTSD. But if you ever attempt make sure to get a testing kit and all that.


Thanks for the article, it gives me lots of hope. I know in another thread you said my reason for taking MDMA would be a bad one because I basically just wanted something to make me feel happy again and get rid of the horrifying thoughts while I was on it. I never dreamed it could elicit a permanent positive change. But aside from the legality, I'm also afraid that I might get addicted to the high or something because I've never gotten high before or euphoric off of a drug, but it doesn't seem like that addiction has happened to any of those patients in the article. What I really just want to do is to be able to comfortably work out everything inside of me, if you know what I mean. Even with therapy, which has probably saved me from killing myself and maybe even others there's some things I can't even bring myself to talk about with the therapist, who I trust more than any other person.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

> I'm also afraid that I might get addicted to the high or something because I've never gotten high before or euphoric off of a drug, but it doesn't seem like that addiction has happened to any of those patients in the article.


Hard to say, has a lot to do with your personality imo, i for example am a druggy, you have never tried illegal drugs, all you want is be happy again, if you take it more in a setting to just work things out within yourself instead of going to a rave just to party the end result will be differend, if it works and you feel better about your life the urge to try drugs may actually be lower.

But thats my opinion on the subject, and it worked in those studies


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

You don't get addicted to MDMA like you would with alcohol or opiates. You get addicted to the experience itself, making you want to do it again. But you aren't going to feel physical withdrawals, it's all in the head. 

With that said, having some molly once in a while is beneficial and fun, there's no reason to do it maximum once every three or six months. Take it at a cool concert with cool people like a Phish show and you'll have a good time and meet cool people. Doing Molly by yourself sucks, it's a waste, use it as a social tool to open doors. In combination with LSD, it's just an experience you'll never forget.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

What about 2C-I? Maybe it's not as safe as MDMA I have no idea, but it's legal. I have no friends thus no connections and I'm 21 without even a driver's license so let's face it I'm never gonna get MDMA anytime soon. I ran across an anecdote saying 2C-I was like a cross between mescaline and MDMA.

I guess what I'm hoping for is that I can be in a fearless and loving state for a short period of time where I can look at painful experiences straight in the eye. I have too many things locked up that are too vile and disgusting to tell my therapist so they go untreated.

Edit: (Never mind, I think this stuff is insanely expensive online and obviously I have no income)


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

2c-i has been illegal since 2004. That was the day DEA busted a lot of online labs and made certain analogues illegal. You can still get it on ebay or something like that. I been out of the RC scene for a while so I have no clue where to get it. 

Definitely 2c-i will give you that perspective. Personally it's one of my favorites because for a psychedelic, it's quite mild, doesn't have much of a comedown and the visuals are just amazing.

2c-i shouldn't be that expensive. Get 100mgs, that's like 5 doses, should be no more than $40 to $50.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Ah damn, I guess I am reading outdated information or just don't know enough about the analogue law thing. Do you think the average pot dealer would be able to get this stuff or do you have to find someone really shady? I apologize to mods if this is crossing over into the grey area.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Just asking a random dealer could get you pills with piperazines wich definatly arent therapeutic. (i dont know the state of the US market right now, but it was getting really bad lately).

2CI is a psychedelic, very differend from MDMA, soon 6-APB is coming out, i have tried a sample of 6-APB a week ago and its just as good as MDMA, just a more monged out version and more introspective, id say its even more therapeutic then MDMA. However that still takes 2 weeks to be out. 2CI can also work great tough but tbh i wont enjoy it, never liked psychedelics for some reason, for some reason they work great tough.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I've never actually chewed on the stuff, but i do like the barbecues people do with it.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Just asking a random dealer could get you pills with piperazines wich definatly arent therapeutic. (i dont know the state of the US market right now, but it was getting really bad lately).
> 
> 2CI is a psychedelic, very differend from MDMA, soon 6-APB is coming out, i have tried a sample of 6-APB a week ago and its just as good as MDMA, just a more monged out version and more introspective, id say its even more therapeutic then MDMA. However that still takes 2 weeks to be out. 2CI can also work great tough but tbh i wont enjoy it, never liked psychedelics for some reason, for some reason they work great tough.


Wow 6-APB looks interesting. But it's not coming out for another 2 weeks? Does anyone know if it'll be legal in the US or just another analog? If it's unscheduled would they be less likely to punish someone for possession or purchase? And if it's only available from the UK wouldn't it be a little riskier shipping overseas than something you could buy domestically?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I had another mescaline experience a couple of days ago using peruvian torch. It probably is one of my favorites (apart from the absolutely disgusting taste) just because of how mellow and gentle it is.

I think you have to be outside in nature to get the most out of it, we dosed inside and where just sitting around playing xbox and stuff and within about an hour or so we where feeling extremely mellow and happy but where not getting any major visual distortions. Then we decided to go outside and lay in the grass which was amazing, the whole sky was warping and you noticed tiny details in the clouds which made them look amazing. Also when staring up at the sky into it looked kinda like blue smoke/mist coming down at you and it felt like you where inside the sky (kinda hard to explain lol)

The thing I like about this substance is that you remain very lucid in your thinking, there's no real head change that you tend to get with weed or other psychadelics which is part of the reason I think it is very rare to have a bad trip on this stuff, I would definately recomend it, but would also recommend doing an extraction if your using cactus as the taste is vile and had all of us vommiting in the first hour or so. The extraction is pretty simple and easy to find instructions online and will probably be the method I would take it in the future

p.s. 6-APB sounds interesting, is it easy to get hold of on the internet?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

yes, 6-APB has been available for a few days now.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

ok, what would be better for theraputic uses 6-APG or AMT? because I've got sources for both


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Dunno man, personally a psychedelic gives me a few hour horror and 6-APB would give me an amazing time for a few hours with my OCD induced depression being fixed afterwards, but many find psychedelics more therapeutic then MDMA. Depends what you exactly want to achieve mate. On MDMA or 6-APB SA will be gone so you can build a confidence.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I might buy a small amount of each and do some experimenting, the only thing that worries me with mdma type stuff is possible neurotoxity in the long term, tryptamines and other psychadelics seem to be a lot safer and I like the fact that they usually have an extremely high ld50 so you don't have to worry about doing too much, although I think AMT might be an exeption because I've heard it's quite amphetamine like as well as a tryptamine


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Psychedelics like MDMA have a really low risk to mess you up, read a thread about LSD on here a while ago, a few ppl where reporting how psychedelics contributed to social anxiety, while i do think this risk is extremely small, and there's a far bigger risk of getting long term positive effects out it, i just say this to demonstrate that its bull**** that something can only do harm when its neurotoxic.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah i think it's all good in moderation and in the right set and setting. I've heard of MDMA helping out a lot of people with social anxiety, the fact that they used it in therapy back in the day shows that it can be a helpful tool, I guess neurotoxic is quite a scary word and can make people afraid to try something that could be beneficial. Im quite strict on myself with drugs anyway and would only use a psychadelic like once every couple of months or so if that


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have'nt used it directly for SA, but I've only actually used it twice and I don't think I've reached anywhere near its potential, I've only ever been able to choke down about 25-30g of the cactus powder, doses of 60+g's is where it really comes into effect I've heard. I think extraction really is the way forward with cactus because getting 60g's of the stuff down you without progectile vommiting would be some feat lol. It really is the gentlest psychadelic though and even at high doses I've heard you still remain very much in control of the visuals and things never tend to get out of control. I think it has great potential for SA and I've heard some people say that at high doses the euphoria was even greater than MDMA, which really is saying something!


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a great source for cheap cactus, pm me if you would like it


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, it's a shame that they stopped using psychadelics in therapy because they are useful tools.

Ayahuasca is another thing that I am interested in trying eventually, I don't think im ready for it yet though because I've heard it is VERY intense. I like the fact that ayahuasca and sp/pt are natural and the plants can just consumed in their natural forms, also the fact that they have been used for thousands and thousands of years with very few known negative side effects which tells me that they are pretty safe.

I also love reading about all of the ancient mythology that goes along with these kinds of psychadelics, for example with ayahuasca "aya" means soul and "huasca" means rope, and they used to believe that the vines the brew is made from conected the earth with the heavens and drinking it allowed the spirit to leave the body and walk in the spirit world. I find all of that kinda stuff fascinating, and imo it makes the substances seem a lot more interesting.

I don't think there is much concern with making ayahuasca and cactus illegal because I think ayahuasca is way too intense to be widely popular, and cactus is too much effort to consume, I can't imagine raver's munching down 50+ grams of disgustingly bitter cactus powder. As other research chemicals and analogues keep coming out and eventually getting banned I think these 2 things are pretty secure in their legality.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

here's a very interesting video about ayahuasca:

its called "the man who drank the universe"


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Interesting thread. I started doing LSD and MDMA the last couple months. The MDMA was pretty pure, definitely cut with something but still some of the best stuff around. I found my anxiety to be completely non-existent while on MDMA and a little reduced afterwards. The MDMA really messes with my head afterwards though. I'm super depressed, irratable, and paranoid for 2 weeks afterwards so it's not really worth it for me. Acid on the other hand is a completely different story. During the trips themselves anxiety is a lot worse around people I don't know but almost non-existent around friends. The insights I had during the trip were the most significant part. Since I've taken acid my SA is probably 90% gone. It's been almost 2 weeks since the last time I've tripped and I feel absolutely amazing and just love everything about life. 

I'm going to be doing mescaline at some point it's just a matter of when I can find a place to acquire the cacti and prepare it for eating. Also I'm curious as to how much the average trip costs money wise.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

broseph said:


> Since I've taken acid my SA is probably 90% gone.


Wow, that's pretty amazing.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Under17 said:


> Wow, that's pretty amazing.


Yea it's really awesome. Hopefully it's not just temporary. I still have quite a ways to go though. Even without that anxiety I'm still really far behind other people in terms of social skills and it will probably be at least a couple years before I've completely caught up.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I have not taken mescaline but i thought about it about 8 years ago. I've taken lots and lots of mushrooms and lsd, and haven't been the same since.

Glad to see San Pedro is still available though, for those interested.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

mescaline is a lot gentler than shrooms or lsd, it is easy to control even when you are really far out there where as shrooms, lsd, dmt etc. tend to take control which makes it a lot easier for people to have a freak out unless they are willing to fully surrender themselves to the drug and trust that it won't do them any harm and have faith that they will return to reality


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

> *Ecstasy's long-term effects revealed*
> 
> THEY called it the second summer of love. Twenty years ago, young people all over the world donned T-shirts emblazoned with smiley faces and danced all night, fuelled by a molecule called MDMA. Most of these clubbers have since given up ecstasy and are sliding into middle age. The question is, has ecstasy given up on them?
> 
> ...


http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20126954.500-ecstasys-longterm-effects-revealed.html?full=true

Does anyone know where i can find the full text this article is based on?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I've heard about khat before, but I can remember not really impressed enough with what I read to bother trying to seek it out, but its probably worth giving it a go if there are people out there that have compared it to MDMA and cactus


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

nork123 said:


> I've heard about khat before, but I can remember not really impressed enough with what I read to bother trying to seek it out, but its probably worth giving it a go if there are people out there that have compared it to MDMA and cactus


I wanna try that too. Its legal here in UK


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

anonymousnewbie said:


> Has anyone, particularly those who live in countries where Khat isn't explicitly illegal (UK and Netherlands) or totally legal (Yemen, Ethiopia, Somalia, etc.), tried chewing Khat quids?


Hey. Quite an old thread, though I feel like revivng it to share my experience with this plant :] I'm from Israel, and it's totally legal here. It was considered as sched. I drug here in the 50's, but the ban was quickly lifted, since theres a huge community of oriental Jews who consumed it for generations. In some cities its quite abundant, you can find it growing in the backyards of old people. A bundle which will last for several hours and is enough for 3 or 4 folks cost around 12 USD. You chew it fresh, and its lose its vitality after about 12 hrs (HL of cathinone?).
I used to chew Qat for about a year, regularly, almost every weekend, and sometimes during the weekdays. At first you don't feel a thing. The second seat, taken that it lasts for at least 3 hours of constant chewing, the stuff kicks in. Many describe it as similar to cocaine, or amphetamine, I never used either, so can't tell. Whats certain, it doesn't have the same devastating side effects, its all natural, you don't build tolerance or get addicted. Actually, your sensitivity threshold for that material lowers as you get used to it more (have any idea why?). It makes your mind feel very clear, and has a tremendous positive effect on memory (when I chewed alone, I studied obsessively), and it can give you an euphoric feeling that will last for at least 12 hrs after you wash your mouth and brush your teeth. It also greatly enhances your sexual drive. It has a starnge bitter-sweet taste, and if you smoke cigs the effect doubles (not sure about the exact mechanism, but the nicotinic channels are somehow coupled to the dopamine channels that bind the Cathinone), what makes you smoke about a pack in a time span of about 5 or 6 hours like nothing. That's a down side. Also, the next day you feel totally lethargic, fatigued and zombied - it lasts for about 12-16 hrs. I've quit it, since it made me too alert, and ruined sleeping pattern (I used to stay up all night, couldn't get sleep), although it relieved my anxiety symptoms. I will use it again, but not anytime soon, and not on a regular basis. Hope it helps to know that stuff a bit more... Fell free to ask me if you want know to anything else about it.
Btw, where I currently live, they sell "qat beverage' in the open market, but I don't desire to try it, as gastric liquid do not tolerate the cathinone (thats why its being chewed slowly so that it would penetrate the gums and reach the bloodstraem straight into the BBB), so its more like a gimmick.


----------

